# Which Chaos God is for you? Personality innovatory V1.0



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

*Introduction.*
I honor of the upcoming CSM codex, and to take a break from trying to figure out the best way to fit my 5th edd codecs into a 6th edd game I thought I would do something nice for all my fellow chaos gamers, as some of you know I am a psychology student going on to the masters level. As such I thought it would be fun to make a personality inventory questionnaire to see what chaos god you most identify with in psychological terms. 

Note: This test is fairly glib by professional standards, but will give you a far better idea of what god you really identify with then those semi-retarded ones that ask questions like what`s your favorite color. Also note that this questionnaire is based on the popular depiction of the various chaos gods,and the major chapters that are dedicated to them. So generalization are inevitable and oversights are inevitable.

Keep in mind that this is a early test version of the questionnaire so the values for each god aren't perfectly balanced yet.

*Taking the test*
Instructions.
You will be asked a series of questions on a 5 point scale, you should note how well each statement describes you. The scale works like this.

-2)The statement doesn't describe me at all. 
-1) I generally don't act or think that way, 
0) The statement applies to me from time to time, but doesn't define me
1) I generally act or think that way, 
2) The statement describe me perfectly

Keep track of the values you assign to each question as you will plug these into a answer sheet that will determine your best fit.

*Questionnaire*
1) I am generally considered a very introverted person.
2) I believe authority and or strength should be respected
3) I am considered a very nihilistic person.
4) I crave stimulation and a good adrenaline rush.
5) I have am prone to wrathful and aggressive thoughts.
6) I tend to hate the weak and blame others for their position in life.
7) I tend to have strong goals and ambitions
8) I can be a loner at times.
9) I strongly believe that hard work and loyalty are rewarded.
10) I am very skeptical of religion and religious based authorities.
11) I strongly believe the only person you can trust in life is yourself.
12) I am guided in life mostly by seeking personally reward
13) I would gladly die for a cause I believed in
14) I love to see the arrogant brought down and the works of others fail
15) I have been prone to strong out bursts and over enthusiasm
16) I believe respect is a important goal for everyone.
17) I despise order and structure, and believe it impedes our natural freedom.
18) I think everything should be questioned and that nothing is sacred.
19) I hold independence as central to my daily life.
20) I hate being locked into a obligations.
21) I am prone to depressive thoughts
22) I hold Appearance as not important.
23) I enjoy the company of others
24) I have been told that I am jaded
25) I am prone to repetitive and addictive behavior.
26) I have been known to rake pleasure in the pain or misfortune of others.
27) I try to learn something new each day.
28) I have been called underhanded and or cunning in the past.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

In case they get separated, the results grid is here.


----------



## tslyle (Mar 9, 2012)

LV, I applaud you on this thread. Professionally high-brow or not, this is a fun one and more thought out than 99% of what lands in most forums these days. Rep'd.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think this is brilliant. Well done. Bit of fine tuning and it needs to become part of the site.


----------

